# What Kind of Cichlid is this?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

some kind of tropheus


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

look through all these tropheus till you find him. Keep in mind, that coloring will change as fish matures
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=15


----------



## mjzuverink (Dec 6, 2009)

agreed, not sure on the species but definitely some sort of tropheus


----------

